# Disney Dining and Park Tickets



## kdorward (Oct 19, 2009)

I am going to Disney Beach Club 2BR unit for a week.   I exchanged for the unit thru RCI.    Is there any website to get discount theme park tickets and dining packages.   I will need to book them myself and I am not sure where to start.   Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 20, 2009)

I suggest you go to www.disboards.com and look around. They are to Disney what TUG is to timeshares.

Sheila


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 20, 2009)

To get the dining plan, you need to call Disney vacation club member services to book the dining plan.   The number should be on your documents.  Tell them you exchanged through RCI.


----------



## janej (Oct 20, 2009)

Check out mousesaveers.com.  She has advice on tickets and everything else for your trip.  If you sign up for an email newsletter, you will get an email every month on the 15th.  She has a special link for discount tickets.  But there is no big discount anywhere for park tickets.  Dining can be added to your reservation.  There is no discount for dining plan.  All you can do is to select the right level for your need.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 20, 2009)

kdorward said:


> I am going to Disney Beach Club 2BR unit for a week.   I exchanged for the unit thru RCI.    Is there any website to get discount theme park tickets and dining packages.   I will need to book them myself and I am not sure where to start.   Any help would be appreciated.



There are not any discounts for dining packages. You can purchase the regular dining plan, deluxe dining plan or quick service dining plan direct from Disney. 

To get the best park ticket prices go to www.mousersavers.com and register for their newsletter. The newsletter will have a special discounted link to undercovertourist to purchase tickets. Their prices always beat Disney, especially since taxes and fees are included in the final cost, plus shipping is free.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 20, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> I suggest you go to www.disboards.com and look around. They are to Disney what TUG is to timeshares.
> 
> Sheila



No no no .... go to www.mouseowners.com


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 20, 2009)

Mousesavers was the best site IMHO of all the ones I viewed.


----------

